

Ask HN: Best way to converto iOS app to Android?  - needleme

Hello,<p>We're working on an iPhone app and planning to make it for Android as soon as we can - when the first iPhone release will be out -<p>We were wondering what's the best way to do that?<p>We know about<p>http://phonegap.com/<p>http://www.yeecco.com/<p>Looks like Yeecco is better since it works directly with xCode<p>Any advice or suggestion about other software please?<p>Best,
Filippo<p>www.needle.me
======
ExxKA
In my humble opinion you are not doing yourself a favour by using a cross
platform tool. The users of Android phones (myself included) do not want to
feel like 2nd rate citizens in the mobile world, they want the app to be
natively integrated. There is a large difference between how iOS and Android
works, and the behaviour users expect. Using a cross platform tool would be
like porting a windows application to Mac and leaving out gestures.

~~~
duiker101
I agree, if you want to do a good job you should go native. Anyway Java is a
bit easier than obj-c so should not be too hard. But if then you don't
consider it worth the work. Just don't do nothing and wait to see if you can
grow enough to hire someone to do it.

~~~
needleme
Thanks both for the reply. Yes, I understand what you're saying about the fact
that looks like we're underestimating Android using a cross platform tool.
We're a small (hope) growing startup, so as Duiker said it's just a matter of
resources - developer - for now we can't hire someone to do the work.

